# Rahmenbruch STORCK Rebel Race



## talybont (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

was findet man, wenn man sein Radl putzt?
Sowas hier:





Irgendwie komisch, dass er gerade dort bricht, da an dieser Stelle ja die Entspannungsbohrung sitzt. Aber vielleicht war da ein Grat dran oder das Rohr einfach zu dünn oder der Rahmen zu alt.
Der Rahmen ist fünf Jahre alt und hat mit immer treue Dienste geleistet. Da es mittlerweile der zweite Storck-Rahmen ist, der mir gebrochen ist, bin ich etwas erzürnt.
Gibts hier noch mehr Geschädigte?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## basti138 (19. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich der "Klassiker" wenn die Sattelstütze zimlich weit draussen ist...

Genau aus diesem Grud putze ich mein Radl nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (19. Dezember 2009)

Finde es eigentlich nicht unbedingt normal, dass bei CC-Bikes, wo die Stützen immer recht weit draussen sind, hier immer der Rahmen brechen muss. Gäbe es genug konstruktive Abhilfen.
Eine wäre, den Schlitz hinten anzubringen. Beim Rebel ist der vorne am Sitzrohr und somit wird dort alles auf Zug belastet. Der belastbare Bereich ist damit so kleiner, als wenn der Schlitz hinten wäre. Grundlagenwissen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## eiji (19. Dezember 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Eigentlich der "Klassiker" wenn die Sattelstütze zimlich weit draussen ist...



Sehe ich genauso.
Die Aufgabe der Klemmung ist lediglich das einrutschen zu verhindern.
Das Biegemoment muss im Rahmenkreuz aufgenommen werden.

Die Markierung auf der Sattelstuetze wird oft falsch interpretiert.
Die sagt etwas ueber die Stuetze aus, aber nicht ueber den Rahmen.


----------



## noco (19. Dezember 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Eigentlich der "Klassiker" wenn die Sattelstütze zimlich weit draussen ist...
> 
> Genau aus diesem Grud putze ich mein Radl nicht



Hätte ich auch gesagt bis vor 2 Wochen!
Hab mein uralt Rebel einem Bekannten geliehen der es prompt erst mal putzte - fataler Fehler!
Noch dazu isser berüchtigt dafür, dass er immer seehr genau hinschaut....
Ja gut, er rief mich an und meinte auch gleich, ich wäre dauernd mit zu weit rausgezogener Stütze gefahren, 
aber bei der Sitzprobe konnte ich dann doch gleich das Gegenteil beweisen - denn wenn die Stütze bis Mitte Oberrohr rausgezogen
war, hatte ich noch 10cm bis zum Boden mit den Zehenspitzen...

Fazit: 
Scheint tatsächlich ein Schwachstelle zu sein beim Rebel, aber mein Rahmen ist ja auch sicher schon 10 Jahre alt, hat noch gar keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten!
Dafür muss ich bei dieser Gelegenheit mal die Pulverqualität loben, was haltbareres ist mir bei keinem anderen Bike mehr begegnet.

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## basti138 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch noch ein 10 Jahr altes Bike mir Alurahmen.
Gebüstet mit Klarlack... Überall diese Spannungsrisse im Lack
Steuerrohr, Dämpferaufnahme, Schwinge... Nichts für schwache Nerven
Nach 10 Jahren wundert mich nichts mehr. 
Das Alu wird irgendwie wie soll ich sagen... undankbar.

Meine "Spezialität" ist aber, dass Hardtail Hinterbauten wegfliegen und immer im Winter. Gut, ich hab ein Hardtail noch nie geschont.



Nochmal zum Bild des TE:
Mich quält die Frage: Wäre der Riss auch entstanden, wenn der Schlitz an der Hinterseite gewesen wäre? 


Fazit: Bikeputzen verursacht Rahmenschäden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2009)

talybont schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was findet man, wenn man sein Radl putzt?
> Sowas hier:
> ...







Ärgerlich sowas!! 
Letzte Woche war im STORCK-Store in Idstein Weihnachtsmarkt. 
Da gab es 2.Wahl-Rahmen (nur mal ein kleine Lackfehler Nähe Schaltauge u.ä. ..) für kleines Geld. Rebel, Rebel Carbon, RR-Rahmen...
Zubehör natürlich auch..

Da hätte ich gerne mal zugeschlagen!!!


----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Bild des TE:
> Mich quält die Frage: Wäre der Riss auch entstanden, wenn der Schlitz an der Hinterseite gewesen wäre?


Die Frage ist müssig, aber er wäre mit Sicherheit unwahrscheinlicher. Wenn ich wieder im Büro bin, mache ich mal eine FEM-Analyse vom Sitzrohr.


----------



## basti138 (20. Dezember 2009)

Säge ihn ab und schlitze ihn neu und verkaufe ihn als 16´´


----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso.
> Die Aufgabe der Klemmung ist lediglich das einrutschen zu verhindern.
> Das Biegemoment muss im Rahmenkreuz aufgenommen werden.
> 
> ...



Die Stütze muss lediglich tiefer reichen als der Knotenpunkt Oberrohr - Sitzrohr - Sitzstrebe (bei dieser Geometrie). Und das tat sie auch!
Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Schlitz sich auch weiten möchte. Ist dieser vorne, wird die Bohrung auf Zug belastet und reißt ein. Hinten herrschen Druckspannungen und es würde eher einknicken.


----------



## basti138 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich schau, dass sie möglichst immer 25cm drin ist...
Klar, beim CC geht das nicht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2009)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich sowas!!
> Letzte Woche war im STORCK-Store in Idstein Weihnachtsmarkt.
> Da gab es 2.Wahl-Rahmen (nur mal ein kleine Lackfehler Nähe Schaltauge u.ä. ..) für kleines Geld. Rebel, Rebel Carbon, RR-Rahmen...
> Zubehör natürlich auch..
> ...


Ich werde bei Storck nicht mehr zuschlagen: erst das Adrenalin mit dem nicht durchgeführten Spannungsarmglühen und nun das hier. FInde das sehr traurig für so einen "Premiumhersteller".


----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ich schau, dass sie möglichst immer 25cm drin ist...
> Klar, beim CC geht das nicht immer.



stimmt, da weden selbst 430er Stützen irgendwann zu kurz. aber 250 mm sind schon übertrieben und ändern auch nix am Problem.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2009)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich werde bei Storck nicht mehr zuschlagen: erst das Adrenalin mit dem nicht durchgeführten Spannungsarmglühen und nun das hier. FInde das sehr traurig für so einen "Premiumhersteller".





Ja, kann dich natürlich verstehen! 
Hatte früher ein Storck Rumour (MTB) und jetzt ein Storck Scenario (Carbon-RR), 
mit welchen ich     B I S      J E T Z T    N O C H   zufrieden bin.
Hoffe es bleibt auch so!!

Grüße


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich lese bis jetzt mit Spannung mit... mal sehn was alles noch so kommt.
Ich habe einschlägige Erfahrungen mit einem Rebel Race (Alu) was butterweich war und einem Adrenalin Race wo der Hinterbau ständig quietschte und schief gebaut war
Der Service der achso hochgejubelten Firma ist eine Katastrophe und die Rahmen sind's ebenso!!!

But the show must go on, Mr. Storck


----------



## basti138 (20. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die im Moment grobe Qualitätsprobleme haben...


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (20. Dezember 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die im Moment grobe Qualitätsprobleme haben...



Klar, gibt es und wird es wohl immer solche Hersteller geben. Aber die gewaltige Show und das gebotene Stück Fahrrad klaffen für die Menge an Kohle schon gewaltig auseinander. Und das nervt! Und wenn dann so'n Depp auch noch ein Buch über sich schreiben lässt, frage ich mich, wie viele User sich noch verarschen lassen wollen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass besonders teuere Carbonrahmen miserabelst verarbeitet sind... Steuersatzmaß zu eng (Beim Einpressen des Steuersatzes Rissgefahr), Tretlagergehäuse grob schief, nichts entgrated...  Lackmängel... Made in Fernost... wobei es da große Unterschiede gibt. 
Ein Rahmen gilt ja fast schon als Verschleißteil


----------



## Clemens (21. Dezember 2009)

Brüche im Bereich Sitz-/Oberrohr an Storck-HTs kenne ich doch:





Ist zwar kein Rebel sondern ein Bandit. Hab damals (vor fünf Jahren) im Austausch einen Rebel Race Rahmen (das Bandit gabs da schon nicht mehr) bekommen, den ich umgehend verkauft habe. Ist dem Käufer nach knapp 2 Jahren an etwa der gleichen Stelle wieder gebrochen - Austausch - hält bislang. Ist immer mit langer Thomson-Stütze gefahren worden. 

Storck hat sich aber in jedem Fall ohne grosse Diskussion die Garantie abgewickelt, sprich den Rahmen getauscht.


----------



## talybont (21. Dezember 2009)

Aber wehe, man ist zwei Monate aus der Garantie heraus (mein altes Adrenalin), dann muss man mit Engelszungen um Kulanz winseln und trotzdem noch einen Batzen Geld hinlegen.

Hoffentlich sind deren Carbonrahmen haltbarer bzw. dauerhaltbarer.


----------



## talybont (21. Dezember 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Brüche im Bereich Sitz-/Oberrohr an Storck-HTs kenne ich doch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noco (21. Dezember 2009)

Muss meinen Post oben berichtigen:

Es handelt sich bei meinem Rad auch um ein "Bandit" und nicht "Rebel"!
Macht in der Sache aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied.
Ich möchte aber nochmal betonen, dass das Rad schon wirklich sehr alt ist und bis dahin alles ok war.

Bernd


----------



## talybont (23. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht werden die bei vielen garnicht so alt, dass der Schaden auftritt


----------



## talybont (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

war heute in Idstein und habe den Rahmen reklamiert. Nun muss ich auch mal eine Lanze für Storck brechen, die sich diesmal wirklich äusserst kulant gezeigt haben. Für schmales Geld haben sie mir einen Rebel Race anodisiert in die Hand gedrückt. Alles wird gut 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Clemens (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich damals auch so gemacht, vorbeigefahren und persönlich reklamiert.


----------



## Peter K (24. Dezember 2009)

talybont schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute in Idstein und habe den Rahmen reklamiert. Nun muss ich auch mal eine Lanze für Storck brechen, die sich diesmal wirklich äusserst kulant gezeigt haben. Für schmales Geld haben sie mir einen Rebel Race anodisiert in die Hand gedrückt. Alles wird gut
> 
> ...



Ist trotzdem ein Armutszeugnis bei so einem Hersteller. Für was bitteschön bezahlt man solch hohe Preise? Für bessere Qualität oder den Namen ?


----------



## FullyBiker (31. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt daran, das der Sattel zu weit draussen war, mein Tipp längere Sattelstütze kaufen und ein größeres Teil im Rahmen lassen, damit sich die Last verteilen kann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (1. Januar 2010)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das der Sattel zu weit draussen war, mein Tipp längere Sattelstütze kaufen und ein größeres Teil im Rahmen lassen, damit sich die Last verteilen kann !



ISt glaub ich quatsch, da die Sattelstütze im Rahmen nur im Oberen Bereich anliegt und nicht auf ihrer gesammten Länge...


----------



## FullyBiker (1. Januar 2010)

So mein ich das ja auch nicht, es soll nur ein längeres Stück im Rahmen gelasssen werden als vorher, bei dem Gewichtstuning ist es ja so, das die Sattelstütze bis auf das letzte gekürzt wird, wie zum Beispiel bei den Gabelschäften, Mein Tipp lieber Leichtbau ohne Leichtsinn !


----------



## singlestoph (1. Januar 2010)

würde nur bei unkonifizierten sitzrohren sinn machen .........

weil oft ja nach 10cm die stütze im freien raum schwebt ....

die stelle ist beim rahmen einfach am stärksten belastet

ob schlitz hinten wirklich sinn macht und ob dadurch nicht einfach andere probleme entstehen können


logisch gibts auch rahmen die brechen weil die stütze zu wenig weit ....
es gibt aber auch rahmen die brechen weil die stütze zuwenig gut passt oder weil die klemmschraube zu stark angezogen wird


----------



## Hunter2202 (24. August 2010)

So, ist zwar jetzt schon etwas her, aber ich hatte heuer an einem Rebel Race genau das gleiche Problem. Der Rahmen ist vorne bei der Verbindung Sitzrohr-Oberrohr gerissen. Leider war das schöne Teil aus 2003, jedoch echt wenig (ca. 5000 km sehr schonend) gefahren. Garantie und Kulanz waren leider erloschen, jedoch konnte ich mich auch hier - nach einem halbstündigen Telefonat mit Mr. Storck himself - auf einen neuen Rebel Race Rahmen mit Manitou Black Comp Gabel (eine Nummer größer mit längerem Steuerrohr deshalb auch eine neue Gabel) für den halben Neupreis einigen. Problem war ebenfalls die (anscheinend) etwas zu weit herausgezogene Thomson Elite Sattelstütze. Obwohl gut 10 cm der Stütze im Rahmen steckten, kam es zum Defekt. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein, wie ich finde!

Der "alte, kaputte" Rahmen wurde professionell verschweißt, neu (teil-) lackiert und für meine bessere Hälfte neu aufgebaut. Sieht wirklich top aus, ein kleiner Steg stützt das Sitzrohr und dürfte bei dem wenigen Gewicht, das meine Gattin mit sich rum schleppt auch weiter kein Problem darstellen. Der Lackierer hat super gearbeitet, man kann keinen Unterschied zum Original erkennen. 

War anfangs auch ziemlich sauer auf diesen sog. Premiumanbieter und 900 Euro für einen Alurahmen sind eben auch kein Pappenstiel. Muss jedoch sagen, dass ich sowohl vom Verkaufsleiter als auch vom Chef persönlich sehr engagiert und zuvorkommend behandelt worden bin und man mir vom Preis her wirklich weit entgegen gekommen ist. Ob das wirklich alle Firmen so machen, bei einem bereits 7 Jahre alten Produkt?

Jetzt freut sich v.a. meine Frau über ihr "neues" Storck und ich habe jetzt ebenfalls ein fast komplett neues Rad in der passenden (21,5 Zoll bei 192 cm Körpergröße - vorher 20 Zoll) Rahmengröße. Getauscht wurde noch die Gabel, ich finde, dass eine Rock Shox Recon Gold RL Air mit 100 mm Federweg und Poplock besser zum Rad passt als die doch schon in die Jahre gekommene Black Comp. 

Und für mich einfach etwas (ein klein wenig) "Besonderes" und auch technisch sicher einer der besten Alurahmen auf dem Markt. Werde trotzallem der Marke treu bleiben. 

Schöne Grüße, 

Reinhold


----------

